# Whats Up With That ?



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 12, 2015)

Apparently how much money you make don't make you any smarter.
Case in point.Over the holidays two NFL players who just signed multi dollar contracts managed to blow some of there fingers off playing with fireworks.
 Another genius killed himself..............wait for it ..........................by lighting off fireworks on his head.
 I can see the lawyers lining up right now to sue. And I would not be surprised to see new warnings listed on next years fireworks package's "Warning after lighting let go and back away as explosive force is bad on your fingers. Do not light this product while resting it on your head."
As I don't suffer fools lightly when they do them selfs in its no great loss to me. The problem as I see it is they reproducing at a alarming rate. 
 Think I'll go outside and check the fence line for breaks just in case. You never know when one of those idiots might be lost and looking for a place to do something stupid.
************JADIP**************G********************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****************************


----------



## taycat (Jul 12, 2015)

got em rd here as well numpty decides to weld his petrol tank straight off car without purging it out first or leaving it to vent.
another decided to make woodburner from gas bottle only didn't remove valve or check it was empty, went straight at it with gas axe.
not much left of him shed or side of house.


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 12, 2015)

Another one in the paper today lit a mortar tube on his  chest and was killed.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 12, 2015)

I like to think of it as natural selection.  Mother Nature is trying to clean up the gene pool a little bit.  Unfortunately for the rest of us we have to live with the warning labels.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 12, 2015)

We live in a society that protects the weak.  Kind of reverse Darwinism.  Still there seem to be an inordinate number of people out there trying their best (or worst?) to override the system.

Bob


----------



## davidh (Jul 12, 2015)

and. . . . . they vote


----------



## Andre (Jul 12, 2015)

brav65 said:


> I like to think of it as natural selection.  Mother Nature is trying to clean up the gene pool a little bit.  Unfortunately for the rest of us we have to live with the warning labels.


Although that works, we are in control of what we do. No excuse for doing plainly doing stupid stuff, if intoxication is the culprit don't get that intoxicated in the first place.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 28, 2015)

brav65 said:


> I like to think of it as natural selection.  Mother Nature is trying to clean up the gene pool a little bit.  Unfortunately for the rest of us we have to live with the warning labels.[/QUOTE
> And don't forget that we have to pay the extra for all of the "fool proof" testing they have to go through to make something and sell it to the public.


----------



## LarryP (Aug 9, 2015)

Stupid cannot be rectified.
Sorry, I meant you can't fix stupid.

Now, tell me how many of you guys a long time ago said,"hold my beer, I'm gonna try something ".

Be honest.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 9, 2015)

LarryP said:


> Now, tell me how many of you guys a long time ago said,"hold my beer, I'm gonna try something ".



I still say it!     But then again I'm about half crazy.


----------



## LarryP (Aug 9, 2015)

Just half! You still got lots left. I may be down to single digits, depending on who you ask.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 9, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I still say it!     But then again I'm about half crazy.



OK, I'll admit it...back when I was age 12 I used Dad's gas axe to reproduce a "MR Wizard" (live TV black & white show back then) experiment .  I was burning steel wool in an empty vinegar bottle.  It looked so cool I decided to mix in a little acetylene to see what that would do.  I finally got to see the results after we got back from the hospital.  The largest shard was the size of a navy bean & that was buried in the palm of my hand.  Back in those days they didn't say "Don't try this at home"!


----------



## LarryP (Aug 9, 2015)

I was about 12. Got an old milk can cut a hole in the side, it was going to heat our underground cabin. We hollowed out a small mound in a field. So I can't get the wood paper and gas to light from that hole. So I stand up and looking down the top opening and dropped a match. Yeah no eyebrows, lashes, or hair. Oh, never poke around in swampy, muddy water with a flourecsent light bulb. Hit a rock(?) Vaccum filled it instantly, blowed up real good. Lots of little cuts. Figured all this out on my own. Not a real bright kid. I've gotten a bit more cautious but I think that can be attributed to just being slower.


----------



## kvt (Aug 9, 2015)

Us to see what amount of different chemicals it would take to crack and cinder block,   you would be surprised how much stuff goes up out of the hole while trying to crack them.  Never got sent the hospital from them but came close.  They also made a lot of noise.   Even now I still like things that make a lot of noise.   Just finished my little cannon just to make some noise.


----------



## LarryP (Aug 9, 2015)

Never tried it but, (here's the bait) what do you think of a half acetylene, half helium, half oxyg, with a firecracker and a slow fuse at night would work? Always wondered after I heard about acetylene and small bags.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 9, 2015)

LarryP said:


> Never tried it but, (here's the bait) what do you think of a half acetylene, half helium, half oxyg, with a firecracker and a slow fuse at night would work? Always wondered after I heard about acetylene and small bags.




Eliminate the helium.  It's TOTALLY inert and may help prevent injury to yourself and others (LOL) If your  formula.could 
combine the 3 halves you would learn the Tappet Brothers secret


----------



## LarryP (Aug 9, 2015)

Never heard of the Tappet Brothers. But would it be 3 halves if the balloon is filled to 150%? 
The helium is to get it airborne in the night sky.


----------



## extropic (Aug 9, 2015)

LarryP said:


> Never heard of the Tappet Brothers. But would it be 3 halves if the balloon is filled to 150%?
> The helium is to get it airborne in the night sky.



Use two balloons.


----------



## extropic (Aug 9, 2015)

It brings a smile to my face to read of others youthful antics, and to think of my own. Only funny because it was long ago and the longest lasting side effect has been the education.

One of mine that seems particularly unfortunate involved me testing the cutting action of my Mom's brand new, fancy pruning shears. The main problem was that I choose to test it on a live extension cord. Blew the fuse, the pruner blade got about a .05" notch burnt out of it and the cord got about 4 feet shorter. I can't recall the disciplinary ramifications.


----------



## extropic (Aug 9, 2015)

Another one that always makes me smile. I was about 8 or 10 yoa. I had a ≈3" dia. wire wheel mounted in my Dad's 1/4" Craftsman (back when they were quality power tools) drill motor. I was sitting on the floor leaning against a wall and had the trigger lock set while cleaning some hand held part (piece of junk?). Anyway, the wire wheel slipped off the work piece and grabbed my T shirt in front of my left shoulder. In an instant my shirt was wrapped up tight and the drill motor was stalled. It was all the little kid could do to keep hold of the drill motor (both hands) to prevent the pistol grip from beating him (me) to death. No way could I manage to release the trigger/lock. So I just rolled away from the electrical outlet, thereby pulling the plug. That T shirt was probably never quite right again.


----------



## LarryP (Aug 10, 2015)

Disciplinary ramifications. Almost poetic.
Drop and Roll, training takes over or just panic?
Funny stuff. There has to be more...


----------



## extropic (Aug 10, 2015)

LarryP said:


> Disciplinary ramifications. Almost poetic.
> Drop and Roll, training takes over or just panic?
> Funny stuff. There has to be more...



Not panic. Quickest way to cut the AC and preserve both my face and the drill motor.

Lots more, for sure, but I choose to preserve some dignity, for now.

All kidding aside, I don't know how my list of childhood misadventures would compare to other perpetrators. However, in retrospect, I was very lucky to survive to majority and essentially in one piece. Lots of opportunities to loose parts, or life itself.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 10, 2015)

LarryP said:


> Never heard of the Tappet Brothers. But would it be 3 halves if the balloon is filled to 150%?
> The helium is to get it airborne in the night sky.



The Tappet Brothers otherwise known as "Click & Clack" are based in Boston & have
 a car mechanic-based radio show on National Public Radio.  One of their standard expressions is something like "we'll return for the third half of the show". 

Regardless of the elasticity of the vessel, 3 components mixed will still be thirds not halves.  To get around this, fill a LARGE baloon with half oxy. & half Acetylene & attach an auxillary lifting baloon with Helium,   A long fuse & a light breeze helps to prevent damage to your immediate surroundings.


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 10, 2015)

uncle harry said:


> The Tappet Brothers otherwise known as "Click & Clack" are based in Boston & have
> a car mechanic-based radio show on National Public Radio.  One of their standard expressions is something like "we'll return for the third half of the show".
> 
> Regardless of the elasticity of the vessel, 3 components mixed will still be thirds not halves.  To get around this, fill a LARGE baloon with half oxy. & half Acetylene & attach an auxillary lifting baloon with Helium,   A long fuse & a light breeze helps to prevent damage to your immediate surroundings.


The best way to detonate an oxyacetylene-filled balloon is to fill it through a long thin plastic tube (the tube can be as long as you want it to be) and then apply fire to the open end of the tube.  Just saying.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 10, 2015)

Years ago, the guys I worked for had the brilliant idea of filling a couple of large trash bags with the perfect mix of oxyacetylene for some loud kicks. They had 2 of them, and after successfully tying them off, loaded them into a van and headed out. Once they got to their fun area they let one of them out of grasp and the wind naturally sent it skittering across the parking lot. Laughing as they saw it, unaware that it was developing quite a static charge, it appeared that they weren't going to hear that one. HOWEVER, there was a car in the direct path of the gas filled bag, and as soon as it touched the car.......well, you know what happened. Good thing for them is was their own biker buddies in that parking lot.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 10, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> The best way to detonate an oxyacetylene-filled balloon is to fill it through a long thin plastic tube (the tube can be as long as you want it to be) and then apply fire to the open end of the tube.  Just saying.



Hey guys, it just occurred to me that the NSA may be monitoring all of this & we'll be branded as terrorists ! LOL


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 10, 2015)

uncle harry said:


> Hey guys, it just occurred to me that the NSA may be monitoring all of this & we'll be branded as terrorists ! LOL


If that's all it takes to set them off they'll already be monitoring because I'm here.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 10, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> If that's all it takes to set them off they'll already be monitoring because I'm here.


----------



## kvt (Aug 10, 2015)

Now the electric cord reminds me of one, that was not my fault,   I was trying to wire up an electric motor,  things were unplugged and everything.   I had hold of both wires and was about to start hooking it up,  Then my bright sister plugged it in.   Boy did I get a surprise,   She had to run real fast once I got off the floor.  The thing is I think I got in more trouble for what I did after I caught her than she did for what she did to me.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 10, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> If that's all it takes to set them off they'll already be monitoring because I'm here.



OK, then maybe the Darwin awards committee is watching.  Hell, isn't cool to enjoy the joys of "childish" ?  And, what's this P.C. thing about growing up ?


----------

